Ask HN: What small thing whould you change in the world if given the chance? - Daemon6
======
badrabbit
Convince everyone to try and truly understand their enemies (or people that
hate them,or people that they hate).

Whether you want to resolve your differences or destroy each other,don't do it
without understanding your opponents and their motives. It's too easy and
tragic to wrongly presume a person's motives and beliefs.

This is the smallest change I can think of,every thing else looks like a much
bigger problem.

~~~
jakoblorz
That is thoughtful and so true, experienced that myself. More people need to
be made aware of that!

------
smithmayowa
I would change myself, make myself a vastly more intelligent, good looking,
lively and spontaneous person, and yes I will throw in immortality to the mix,
I will so to speak rewrite my genes to become a perfect being so to say(I now
wonder if perhaps according to the grandfathers axe paradox the resulting
being will still be me), then I will proceed to try to change the world,
having lovely fun along the way.

